# Maci, my love, you were magnificent



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Maci, my baby, my love, my daughter, I will always cherish you. Thank you for your unwavering loyalty. You left us to early, too young, too sad. I am so sorry for your pain. What I did, I did because I love you. Please forgive me. You will always be in my heart, in my memories and I hope you continue to visit me in my dreams. This life is just temporary. Someday we will be together, forever.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry about your beautiful girl. It looks like she had a great life with you.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Beautiful dog...Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Maci. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Gorgeous girl. I am so so sorry


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What a beautiful statement, she was a very pretty girl, my heartfelt condolences!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I always appreciated your posts, and your love of your dogs. Peace be with you.


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

An outstanding girl who touched your heart, I'm so sad for your loss. 
I hope Maci does visit in your dreams.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Maci was beautiful. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I am so sorry. Those are wonderful pictures. RIP Maci


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What beautiful pictures. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

